# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Νόνα Μαίρη [Nona Mary, Dimitrios Miras, Olympia, Ion, Monaco]

## demisin

Βλάβη σημείωσε σήμερα το Νονα Μαιρη και το προγραμματισμένο του δρομολόγιο στις 4.00 από Λαύριο αναβλήθηκε.

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στον εργάτη της άγκυρας.

----------


## George

Επιτέλους!! Είχα αρχίσει να ανησυχώ!! Πολλής καιρός πέρασε από την τελευταία βλάβη του ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ. Μέσα στο 2004 έπαθε 8 βλάβες. 8O   8O  8O Κάναμε σεφτέ και στο 2005.

----------


## George

Νέα βλάβη το Σάββατο 26/3/2005 στην αριστερή κύρια μηχανή.

----------


## NAXOS

Αφου επαθε πάλι βλάβη αρα ταξιδευη  ακόμα!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Περισσότερες είναι η βλάβες παρα τα δρομολόγια που εκτελεί  :roll:

----------


## andreas

Το πλοίο ξεπέρασε κάθε ρεκόρ πλέον!! Πριν λίγες μέρες παρουσίασε 2 βλάβες μέσα σε ένα 24ωρο. 

Με την ευκαιρία αυτή θέλω να θυμίσω κάτι περί νομοθεσίας αλλά θα το πω με παράδειγμα: Το καλοκαίρι του 1996 όταν ο Τόνυ Αγαπητός αγόρασε το ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΝΑΪΑΣ (πρώην ΚΡΗΤΗ και μετέπειτα ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΡΗΣ) το πλοίο λόγω της επιμονής της εταιρίας να του βγάλει με το ζόρι μεγάλη ταχύτητα, παρουσίασε 3 βλάβες μέσα σε σχετικά μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Τότε λοιπόν το Υπουργείο απείλησε πως θα του αφαιρεθεί η άδεια σκοπιμότητας αν συνεχίσει να παρουσιάζει βλάβες και όντως τόσο η εταιρία όσο και το πλοίο συμμορφώθηκαν κάπως. Εδώ λοιπόν που το ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ έχει ξεπεράσει κατά πολύ τις *10 βλάβες* μήπως πρέπει επιτέλους κάποιος να κάνει κάτι; Να ασχοληθεί έστω λίγο με το θέμα;

----------


## chrb

Πάλι βλάβη είχε το πλοίο και αντί για το Λαύριο πήγε στον Πειραιά ρυμουλκούμενο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Απαγόρευση απόπλου Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ 

Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ON LINE
Πέμπτη, 13 Οκτωβρίου 2005 19:20 
Βλάβη στην αριστερή κύρια μηχανή παρουσίασε το πρωί το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ» Ν.Π. 9282 ενώ εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο από Σαμοθράκη για Αλεξανδρούπολη, με 171 επιβάτες. 

Το παραπάνω πλοίο κατέπλευσε ασφαλώς στο λιμάνι της Αλεξανδρούπολης όπου και του απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους. 

Πηγή : Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## scoufgian

το νονα μαιρη εξακολουθουσε και σημερα να βρισκεται στη δεξαμενη βασιλειαδη.αντε να βγει απο κει μεσα γιατι το αναζητουν οι φιλοι μας στη σαμοθρακη...... :Very Happy:

----------


## captain 83

Κάνει κάποια δρομολόγια το ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ στη Σαμοθράκη. Βέβαια η απουσία του είναι αισθητή.

----------


## Leo

Αναχώρησε σήμερα απο τον Πειραιά το Νόνα Μαίρη μετά το αποδεξαμενισμό του. Προς το παρόν το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο Λαύριο (σύμφωνα με το ais).

----------


## scoufgian

φιλε leo αυτο του ελειπε να βγει και παραπερα!που να παει το κακομοιρικο με τετοιο καιρο.μια σταλια ειναι :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Προς στιγμή ανησύχησα, αλλα όταν το είδα (ais) να πηγαίνει Λαύριο ηρέμησα!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kalypso

NONA MARY.jpg

το Νόνα Μαίρη στο λιμάνι της Αλεξανδρούπολης.

----------


## Vortigern

Με ποση ταχυτιτα ταξιδευη αυτο το ''πλοιο'' :Confused: Στο ΑΙΣ δν το δειχνι καθολου παντος...

----------


## noulos

Είναι τόσο γρήγορο που δεν το προλαβαίνει! :lol:

----------


## Vortigern

ειναι ποιο γρηγορο απο το Παναγια χοζοβιοτισα??Αν κ δν νομιζω....γυρο στα 10knots δν ειναι?

----------


## iletal1

> ειναι ποιο γρηγορο απο το Παναγια χοζοβιοτισα??Αν κ δν νομιζω....γυρο στα 10knots δν ειναι?


ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ  ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΟΣΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ. ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΔΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΙΦΝΟΥ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΡΙΑ ΑΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ......ΤΡΟΜΑΞΑ :Surprised: .

----------


## MYTILENE

Προσωπικά εμένα δεν μ'αρέσει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ!!!Εκτός του ότι μου θυμίζει το RO/RO ΑΡΙΩΝ,αυτό που στούκαρε στα βουνά της Χίου :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

Εγω οτν το ειχα δει στο Λιμανι της Σιφνου ηταν βραδυ κ το περασα για κανενα φοτρηγο καραβι...αλλα μετα απο κανενα μηνα ταξιδεψα με αυτο για να παω Παρο κ ειδα τη σοη καραβι ειναι....

----------


## MYTILENE

> Εγω οτν το ειχα δει στο Λιμανι της Σιφνου ηταν βραδυ κ το περασα για κανενα φοτρηγο καραβι...αλλα μετα απο κανενα μηνα ταξιδεψα με αυτο για να παω Παρο κ ειδα τη σοη καραβι ειναι....


Και τι συμπεράσματα έβγαλες φίλε????? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vortigern

> Και τι συμπεράσματα έβγαλες φίλε?????


Το οτι ειναι πολυ αργο καραβι.....μεσα ειναι καλοσυντιριμενο ειδα κατι τηλεορασεις plasma α κ οσο για οτν φτανεις σε ενα λιμανι δν το φωναζουν απο τα μεγαφωνα αλλα βγαινει ενας του πληρωματος κ φωναζει Αφιξη στην Παρο0ο0οο0ο!!!!!!Παντος για μια τετοια γραμμη που εκανε ηταν καλο....

----------


## MYTILENE

ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ:Παρακαλούνται οι φίλοι του nautilia να διαθέσουν ένα ποσό-ότι μπορεί ο καθένας-για να τα διαθέσουμε στο κύριο Μανούση να βάλει μεγάφωνα στο πλοίο(???) :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ:Παρακαλούνται οι φίλοι του nautilia να διαθέσουν ένα ποσό-ότι μπορεί ο καθένας-για να τα διαθέσουμε στο κύριο Μανούση να βάλει μεγάφωνα στο πλοίο(???)


+φωνο!!!Δινω τουλαχιστον 1€

----------


## MYTILENE

Πρόσεχε γιατί μπορεί να το πιστέψει αυτός.Εδώ πήρε από τους επαγγελματίες οδηγούς  σε Μυτιλήνη και Χίο για να φέρει το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΓΙΑΣΣΟΥ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Πρόσεχε γιατί μπορεί να το πιστέψει αυτός.Εδώ πήρε από τους επαγγελματίες οδηγούς σε Μυτιλήνη και Χίο για να φέρει το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΓΙΑΣΣΟΥ


ελα ρε σοβαρα?

----------


## noulos

Εχω μια παλιά ντουντούκα! Βολευόμαστε έστω και προσωρινά;  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

Νόνα Μαίρη στην Σαλαμίνα..... :Very Happy: 




nona mairi..jpg

----------


## mandiam

Το βαπορι αυτη τη στιγμη κατευθυνεται προς Σαμοθρακη και την εκπληκτικη ταχυτητα των 14,1 μιλιων....ο καπτα Μανουσης το γνωριζει αυτο???πως επιτρεπει να καιει τοσα το βαπορι του???αφου μπορει να το βολεψει και με τα 11,1 της Αρσινοης...θα μας τρελανει αυτος ο καπτεν...

----------


## f/b kefalonia

παλαιοτερα ξερετε αν το πλοιο ανηκε στην κοινοπραξια ζακυνθου??γτ καποτε νομιζω το εβλεπα κυλληνη!!!

----------


## marioskef

Πραγματι το πλοίο ανήκε στους Ζακυνθινούς...
Αργότερα μεταβιβάστηκε στη ΣΑΟΣ αλλα διατήρησε το ίδιο όνομα...

----------


## f/b kefalonia

πολυ περιεργο πλοιο τετοιο σκαρι σε επιβατιγο καραβι δεν εχω ξαναδει..!!!!!

----------


## vinman

> παλαιοτερα ξερετε αν το πλοιο ανηκε στην κοινοπραξια ζακυνθου??γτ καποτε νομιζω το εβλεπα κυλληνη!!!


Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι πολύ παλίοτερα άνηκε στην Miras ferries και ονομαζόταν Δημήτριος Μοίρας;;

----------


## f/b kefalonia

πολυ σωστα φιλε μου vinman μου θυμησες και το ονομα του!!με αυτο το ονομα το εβλεπα στην κυλληνη!!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

στοιχεία πλοίου.

κατασκευή 1972
Ναυπηγείο Soc. Nouvelle des At. & Ch. du Havre, France
Μήκος 100.51 m
Πλάτος 16.01 m
Βύθισμα 4 m
brt 2.363
Ταχύτητα 15 Knots

πηγή ferry-site.dk

----------


## noulos

> πολυ περιεργο πλοιο τετοιο σκαρι σε επιβατιγο καραβι δεν εχω ξαναδει..!!!!!


Αρχικά ήταν ro-ro με το όνομα Monaco. Ηθελα να ήξερα ποιος είχε την φαϊνή ιδέα για μετασκευή σε ΕΓ-ΟΓ! Ιδού και μια φωτό από το fakta:

----------


## vinman

Εψαξα στο αρχείο μου και το βρήκα...
Φωτογραφία απο το βιβλίο ''Greek sea bridges''ως Δημήτριος Μοίρας...
Τότε άνηκε στην Miras ferries που είχε και το Μάρθα...

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πολυ ωραια φωτο φιλε μου σε ευχαριστουμε!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

μπραβο πολυ ωραια...

----------


## noulos

Αυτοκίνητα στο sun deck; Αυτό κι' αν είναι πρωτοτυπία!!!

----------


## pmarop

> Αυτοκίνητα στο sun deck; Αυτό κι' αν είναι πρωτοτυπία!!!


Μου θύμισε τα παλιά χρόνια (ίσως πλέον πολύ παλιά) όταν το Φαιστός για Χανιά ανέβαζε στο κατάστρωμα αυτοκίνητα με γερανό !

----------


## vinman

Ενα κολάζ που είχα φτιάξει πρίν απο πολλά χρόνια ως Δημήτριος Μοίρας...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16847




Και τρείς φωτογραφίες...Μία του πλοίου,μία απο το control room της γέφυρας και μία απο το γκαράζ....




Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16848


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16849


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16850





(κομμένες απο τεύχη του Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## sylver23

ΤΑ ΣΑΛΟΝΙΑ σαν πλατειες με καρεκλες ειναι.παντως ενα παραπονο που δεν θα εχει καποιος απο το νονα μαιρη ειναι η απλετη θεα προς ολες τις κατευθυνσεις(κ ιδιαιτερα πλωρα)απο τα εξωτερικα ντεκ.να πω την αμαρτια μου θα ηθελα πολυ να ταξιδεψω με αυτο οσο ασχημο και περιεργο στην οψη και αν ειναι .ο λογος ειναι αυτο που ειπα.οτι ειναι το πιο περιεργο σε σχεδιαση :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: πλοιο στην ακτοπλο'ι'α μας.να σαι καλα βινμαν που μου εδωσες την ευκαιρια να δω τους χωρους του

----------


## Vortigern

Αν θυμαμαι καλα εχει αλλαξει λιγο εσωτερικα...ενωο εκει που ηταν τα ηλεκτρονικα ξυλοθηκαν κ τωρα υπαρχουν νομιζο 4-5 κυκλικοι καναπεδες,ακομα νομιζο πως προσθεσαν κ αλλες αεροπορικες κ μπηκαν κ τηλεορασης πλασμα!..Αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωση καποιος παρακαλω...

----------


## Rocinante

> να πω την αμαρτια μου θα ηθελα πολυ να ταξιδεψω με αυτο οσο ασχημο και περιεργο στην οψη και αν ειναι .ο λογος ειναι αυτο που ειπα.οτι ειναι το πιο περιεργο σε σχεδιασηπλοιο στην ακτοπλο'ι'α μας.


Ολα φιλε Sylver ειναι με συστημα σχεδιασμενα. Πες οτι γινεται ρεσαλτο απο πειρατες; Δεν θα ξερουν πως θα φτασουν στη γεφυρα :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

αχα.σωστο και επικαιρο.και κατι αλλο ..σοβαρα εβαλαν καναπεδες ??ε τοτε νταξει αλλαζει χαχα.δεν το κραζω αλλο .καλα ταξιδια να χει

----------


## Vortigern

Φιλε sylver23 αν θυμαμαι καλα πρεπει να ειναι ετσι....αν γνωριζει καποιος καλυτερα ας το πει...

----------


## Vortigern

Ρε παιδια αυτη η ψυχη που βρισκεται τι κανει?Ζει ακομα?

----------


## samothraki

Είναι δεμένο στην Αλεξανδρούπολη από αρχές Οκτώβρη αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Ευτυχώς, αν συνέχιζε να κυκλοφορεί το πλωτό φέρετρο κάποια στιγμή θα βύθιζε όλο το νησί και όχι μόνο στο πένθος.
Τον Δεκέμβρη προσπάθησε ο <<<<<κύριος>>>>> Μανούσης να το ξαναθέσει σε κυκλοφορία αλλά ο νηογνώμονας το έδεσε ευτυχώς δια παντώς τουλάχιστον για την Ελλάδα και την Ε.Ε. ......

Το καλό που είχε ήταν ότι είχε πάρα πολύ καλό ταξίδι, δεν το σκίαζε φοβέρα καμιά.

----------


## minoan7

Αλεξανδρούπολη σήμερα το πρωι
nonam.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

ρε παιδια το ξεχασαμε. τι γινεται με αυτο το καραβι?που βρισκεται αυτη τη στιγμη ?θα ξαναταξιδεψει ποτε?

----------


## thanos75

> ρε παιδια το ξεχασαμε. τι γινεται με αυτο το καραβι?που βρισκεται αυτη τη στιγμη ?θα ξαναταξιδεψει ποτε?


Νομίζω πως- όσο κι αν φαίνεται απίστευτο- ο Μανούσης το έχει δηλώσει για κάποια άγονη του Βορείου Αιγαίου, στο διαγωνισμό του Μαρτίου...Όποτε τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται...Εάν πάντως κάποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω, ας ενημερώσει

----------


## samothraki

Το πλωτό τούτο φέρετρο :shock: , ευτυχώς έχει σταματήσει να κυκλοφορεί και πάρα πολύ δύσκολα θα ξανακυκλοφορήσει. Ο Ελληνικός νηογνώμωνας τα έχει αποκλείσει, το μόνο μικρό παραθυράκι που υπάρχει είναι ο ακατανόμαστος ιδιοκτήτης του να βρεί όλα τα χαρτιά του πλοίου από την κατασκευή του κι ενθεν ώστε να μπορέσει κάποιος άλλος νηογνώμωνας εκτός Ελλάδος κι εντός Ε.Ε. να του επιτρέψει να ξανακυκλοφορήσει. (αυτά τα άκουσα από άνθρωπου του στενού περιβάλλοντος του ακατανόμαστου :evil: )

Υ.Γ. Μπορεί το πλοίο να είναι σαράβαλο κι αυτό πιστεύω από την κακή συντήρηση που είχε τα χρόνια που μετέφερε αυτοκίνητα από Γαλλία - Αφρική, κατά τα άλλα είναι ( ήταν )το πιο καλοτάξιδο πλοίο που πέρασε από την περιοχή μας.

----------


## opelmanos

Σε ποιο λιμανι κοιμαται?

----------


## samothraki

Αλεξανδρούπολη

----------


## yannisa340

Υ.Γ. Μπορεί το πλοίο να είναι σαράβαλο κι αυτό πιστεύω από την κακή συντήρηση που είχε τα χρόνια που μετέφερε αυτοκίνητα από Γαλλία - Αφρική, κατά τα άλλα είναι ( ήταν )το πιο καλοτάξιδο πλοίο που πέρασε από την περιοχή μας.[/QUOTE]

Φαντάσου δηλαδή πώς θα ήταν τα άλλα που πέρασαν από την περιοχή σου. :Very Happy:

----------


## samothraki

Να διευκρινήσω πως εννοώ το καλοτάξιδο. Δεν έχει σχέση με την εικόνα και την ηλικία του πλοίου, γιατί έχουν περάσει και κατά πολύ νεότερα όπως τώρα το ΣΑΟΣ2. Απλά το ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ αν ταξίδευες με πολλά μποφώρ δεν κουνούσε, δεν καταλάβαινες ότι είχε φουρτούνα. Ενώ π.χ το ΑΡΣΙΝΟΗ όταν ήταν για πολλά χρόνια εδώ υποφέραμε όταν ταξιδεύαμε και με λίγα μποφώρ. Έγινα κατανοητός;

----------


## KOMAJEC

Το 1992 το "Δημήτριος Μοίρας" (τότε) είχε αλλάξει μηχανές και ήταν το πιο γρήγορο βαπόρι στη γραμμή Ζακύνθου - Κυλλήνης. 

Αυτές τις μέρες πάντως έχει και τηλεοπτικό χρόνο, καθώς εμφανίζεται στο τέλος της Πασχαλινής διαφήμισης που παίζει για λογαριασμό της *Περιφέρειας Ιονίων Νήσων* στη Δημόσια Τηλέοραση!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Παιδια εγω νομιζω πως το πλοιο αμα ξαναταξιδεψει θα ταξιδεψει μονο με τα σινιαλα της saos ferries.Δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να το αγορασει καποιος αλλος αυτο το πλοιο και να το δρμολογησει στην ακτοπλοιια μας.

----------


## a.molos

Το πλοίο αφού αγοράσθηκε απο την Ζάκυνθο (1η φωτό), πήγε στον Ν.Μ. Δραπετσώνας για επισκευές, βάψιμο, συμμάζεμα γενικό (2η) και κατόπιν οδηγήθηκε (3η) στη μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος για ένα μπανάκι στα "απόκρυφά του" :Wink: .

----------


## passage

> Το 1992 το "Δημήτριος Μοίρας" (τότε) είχε αλλάξει μηχανές και ήταν το πιο γρήγορο βαπόρι στη γραμμή Ζακύνθου - Κυλλήνης. 
> 
> Αυτές τις μέρες πάντως έχει και τηλεοπτικό χρόνο, καθώς εμφανίζεται στο τέλος της Πασχαλινής διαφήμισης που παίζει για λογαριασμό της *Περιφέρειας Ιονίων Νήσων* στη Δημόσια Τηλέοραση!


 ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΣΑΣ ΦΑΝΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ, ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΤΕ, ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΥ- ΚΥΛΛΗΝΗΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΚΗ ΤΑΧΗΤΗΤΑ 22 ΜΙΛΙΩΝ. :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## passage

> Το 1992 το "Δημήτριος Μοίρας" (τότε) είχε αλλάξει μηχανές και ήταν το πιο γρήγορο βαπόρι στη γραμμή Ζακύνθου - Κυλλήνης. 
> 
> Αυτές τις μέρες πάντως έχει και τηλεοπτικό χρόνο, καθώς εμφανίζεται στο τέλος της Πασχαλινής διαφήμισης που παίζει για λογαριασμό της *Περιφέρειας Ιονίων Νήσων* στη Δημόσια Τηλέοραση!


 ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΣΑΣ ΦΑΝΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ, ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΑΝΕΠΤΗΣΑΙ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΚΗ ΤΑΧΗΤΗΤΑ 22 ΜΙΛΙΩΝ... :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## harlek

Το πλοίο αυτό είναι τόσο "ανορθόδοξο" που μου προκαλεί μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον! Μαζί με το Ανθή Μαρίνα και το Παναγία Σουμελά είναι τα αγαπημένα μου ασχημόπαπα!  :Very Happy:

----------


## noulos

> ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΣΑΣ ΦΑΝΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ, ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΑΝΕΠΤΗΣΑΙ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΚΗ ΤΑΧΗΤΗΤΑ 22 ΜΙΛΙΩΝ...


 ΚΑΛΑ, ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΙΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΝ; :-D

----------


## passage

> ΚΑΛΑ, ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΙΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΝ; :-D


 ΤΑ ΕΦΑΓΕ Η ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΙΑ ΜΕΡΙΚΩΝ. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας γυρίσουμε καμιά δεκαετία πιο πριν.
Το *"Δημήτριος Μοίρας"* είναι έτοιμο να αποπλεύσει από την Κυλλήνη.
Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από το *"Επτάνησος".*

Ένα πλοίο, το οποίο παρά το περίεργο σουλούπι του, στάθηκε αρκετά καλά στη γραμμή.
Από ταχύτητα δεν υστερούσε, μεγάλο garage είχε και οι ανταγωνιστές του δεν προκαλούσαν τρόμο.

Το 1996 έκανε ένα και μοναδικό ταξίδι στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες, προκειμένου να μεταφέρει τους επιβάτες που επέστρφαν την Καθαρά Δευτέρα.
Αυτό έγινε μιας και τα πλοία του Βεντούρη είχαν αναγκαστικά παροπλιστεί, το "Μήλος Εξπρές" ήταν δεμένο (λόγω ετήσιας συντήρησης) και τα υπόλοιπα πλοία είχαν άλλα δρομολόγια.

Την Κυριακή, πριν από την Καθαρά Δευτέρα, αναχώρησε κενό επιβατών και ήρθε στη Μήλο για να παραλάβει κόσμο την επόμενη. 

Ως* "Νόνα Μαίρη"* τα πράγματα ήταν τελείως διαφορετικά και το πλοίο απέκτησε μη τιμητικούς τίτλους.

Στην Κυλλήνη.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Το προσεχαν τοτε το βαπορακι!Μετα την αγορα του απο την ΣΑΟΣ υπεγραψε την καταδικη του!Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια!

----------


## Vortigern

Να σε καλα Αντωνη που το θυμασε αυτο το πλοιο!!!

Παντως στον καιρο το πλοιο ηταν παρα πολυ καλο ειχα κανει ενα ταξιδι μεχρι Παρο οταν εκανε ενδοκυκλαδικα ειχε ενα 6αρακι και δν καταλαβαινε τιποτα

----------


## passage

> Το προσεχαν τοτε το βαπορακι!Μετα την αγορα του απο την ΣΑΟΣ υπεγραψε την καταδικη του!Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια!


 Από το 1999 είχε αρχίσει η κατρακίλα. Ο Μανούσης το αποτελίωσε... :Confused:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΑΝ ΔΗΜ.ΜΟΙΡΑΣ ΕΧΩ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ 1994 ΑΠΟ ΚΥΛΛΗΝΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟ & ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ. ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΗ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΤΟΤΕ. ΣΕ ΠΟΣΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 15 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ.
Pict0011  Killini Zakynthos Moiras.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 28/10/2004.
Pict2004065.jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Ξερει κανεις που σαπιζει αυτο τωρα ??

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Ξερει κανεις που σαπιζει αυτο τωρα ??


 Αλεξανδρούπολη πρεπει να ειναι δεν νομιζω να εφυγε .

----------


## mitilinios

> Αλεξανδρούπολη πρεπει να ειναι δεν νομιζω να εφυγε .



Σωστά, και αυτό είναι στην Αλεξανδρούπολη. Εχει γεμίσει το λιμάνι από παροπλισμένα πλοία της ΣΑΟΣ. :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ παραμένει στο ίδιο σημείο του λιμανιού της Αλεξανδρούπολης που το είχα δει και πριν 6 μήνες, σβηστό, χωρίς σημεία ζωής πάνω του. 

nona.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Μάλλον σε καλύτερη κατάσταση σε σχέση με τα άλλα

----------


## opelmanos

Το πλοίο χτές το απόγευμα στην Αλεξανδρούπολη .Η απόλυτη σιωπή!!Μόνο τα τριξίματα του καταπέλτη ακουγόντουσαν από τον αέρα

----------


## stratoscy

Γιατί τα πλοία της Σαός Φέρρυς είναι παροπλισμένα?(ή δεν είναι όλα? Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος)

----------


## opelmanos

> Γιατί τα πλοία της Σαός Φέρρυς είναι παροπλισμένα?(ή δεν είναι όλα? Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος)


Φίλε μου ρίξε μια ματιά στο θέμα της Σαός και θα σου λυθεί κάθε απορία .Το μόνο πλοίο της που εξακολουθεί να ταξιδεύει είναι το Σάος 2 προς το παρόν.

----------


## stratoscy

Ευχαριστώ φίλε opelmanos για την απάντηση και για τις πληροφορίες

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Το καλοκαίρι του 2006 το είχα πετύχει στην Πάρο. Ξέρει κανείς ποιο δρομολόγιο εκτελούσε εκείνο το διάστημα??

----------


## samothraki

Συζητείται αυτές τις μέρες στη Σαμοθράκη ότι ο Μανούσης έδωσε εντολή σε δύτες σπό εδώ να μεταβούν στην Αλεξανδρούπολη εντός της τρέχουσας εβδομάδας για να καθαρίσουν από κάτω το ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ γιατί λέει θέλει να το μετασκευάσει ( :Wink:  για να το δρομολογήσει στη θέση του ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ γιατί εκείνο το πούλησε ή βρίσκεται σε συζήτηση πώλησης.

----------


## Ellinis

Kρίμα που πέρασε το Πάσχα, γιατί θα μιλάγαμε για την ανάσταση του Λαζάρου! Αν ισχύει η αντικατάσταση του ΣΑΟΣ από το ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ τότε προβλέπω τους νησιώτες της Σαμοθράκης να κάνουνε θέμα. Τα περί μετασκευής μου φαίνονται ακόμη πιο απίθανα...

----------


## opelmanos

Αλήθεια υπάρχει καμία φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι της Αλεξανδρούπολης να δούμε σε τι κατάστασταση βρίσκονται τα πλοία?

----------


## hayabusa

> Συζητείται αυτές τις μέρες στη Σαμοθράκη ότι ο Μανούσης έδωσε εντολή σε δύτες σπό εδώ να μεταβούν στην Αλεξανδρούπολη εντός της τρέχουσας εβδομάδας για να καθαρίσουν από κάτω το ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ γιατί λέει θέλει να το μετασκευάσει ( για να το δρομολογήσει στη θέση του ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ γιατί εκείνο το πούλησε ή βρίσκεται σε συζήτηση πώλησης.


για δεξαμενή ούτε λόγος ε; αλλά περνάμε και οικονομικη κρίση και δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε μεγαλεία και πολυτέλειες :P




> Kρίμα που πέρασε το Πάσχα, γιατί θα μιλάγαμε για την ανάσταση του Λαζάρου! Αν ισχύει η αντικατάσταση του ΣΑΟΣ από το ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ τότε προβλέπω τους νησιώτες της Σαμοθράκης να κάνουνε θέμα. Τα περί μετασκευής μου φαίνονται ακόμη πιο απίθανα...


τους βλέπω φίλε Ellinis να προτιμούν το κολύμπι παρά αυτό το πλωτό φέρετρο  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πράγματι θέλει να το δρομολογήσει στη Σαμοθράκη ξανά, )λέει ότι σχεδόν δεν χρωστάνε για αυτό το πλοίο άρα έχει χαμηλό κόστος λειτουργίας)  , ήθελε κάποτε να φέρει και καταμαράν (πάντως δεν ξέρω για αυτή την εταιρεία αλλά γενικά καλά θα ήταν να υπήρχε ένα τα σαββατοκύριακα στη Σαμοθράκη.)*

----------


## Appia_1978

Μια "... φωτογραφημένη ..." φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως Δημήτριος Μοίρας στην Κύλληνη στις 11. Αυγούστου του 1996. 

Dimitrios Moiras_11.08.96.jpg

Μήπως να προσθέταμε και αυτό το όνομα στον τίτλο;  :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

Νόνα Μαίρη 28 Οκτωβρίου 2004 στη Μυτιλήνη.Για όλο το nautilia και ειδικά για τον  noulos και και τον opelmano.
Pict2004069.jpg

----------


## noulos

> Νόνα Μαίρη 28 Οκτωβρίου 2004 στη Μυτιλήνη.Για όλο το nautilia και ειδικά για τον  noulos και και τον opelmano.
> Pict2004069.jpg


Εξαιρετική!!!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## gnikles

> Νόνα Μαίρη 28 Οκτωβρίου 2004 στη Μυτιλήνη.Για όλο το nautilia και ειδικά για τον noulos και και τον opelmano.
> Pict2004069.jpg


 Ευχαριστούμε κύριε Νίκο πολύ όμορφη!!!!

----------


## alex29

paei gia paliosidera to karabi.........mazi me ta upolipa tis saos pou einai stin alexandroupoli

----------


## alcaeos

Φίλε εννοείς ότι θα πάει για σκραπ μαζί με τα άλλα της Σαος ;
  Έχεις κάποια έγκυρη πηγή ;

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Την φαεινη ιδεα να μετασκευασει το RORO MONACO  σε ακτοπλοικο επιβατιγο χωρις να μεταφερει τη γεφυρα  μπροστα την ειχε ο ιδιος ο Δημητρης Μοιρας οταν το εφερε απο τη Γαλλια και γιαυτο ειχε αυτο το παραξενο σουλουπι για επιβατικο πλοιο.
Στη Ζακυνθο το εφερε το 1989 και αντικατεστησε το ΜΑΡΘΑ. Ειχε δυο μηχανες ΜΑΙΣ και η ταχυτητα του ηταν 12-13 μιλλια

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Για να φτασει στο σημειο να απαξιωθει το ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ πρωην ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΜΟΙΡΑΣνα γινει αναξιοπιστο με συνεχεις βλαβες και μειωση της ταχυτητας του φταινε οι αστοχες ενεργειες της προηγουμενης ιδιοκτησιας της εταιρειας ΜΟΙΡΑΣ.
Στο πλοιο τοποθετηθηκαν δυο καινουργιες μηχανες SULGER που του εδωσαν πραγματικη ταχυτητα 22 μιλλιων.  Εκανε Ζακυνθο Κυλληνη 45 λεπτα την στιγμη που τα αλλα κανανε 1,15λ. Οι   μηχανες ομως εμειναν τελειως ασυντηρητες  δεν αλλαχτηκαν ποτε λαδια εβαζαν ακαταλληλα πετραλαια  προγραμματισμενοι ελεγχοι και επισκευες δεν εγιναν ποτε. Το ιδιο και με τις γενητριες του πλοιου εφτασε ενα καλοκαιρι να ταξιδευει μονο με την εμετζερσυ.
Αιτια  ηταν τα αλλα δυο πλοια ΘΗΣΕΥΣ και ΜΑΡΘΑ που δεν πηγαιναν καλα με αποτελεσμα το ΔΗΜ.ΜΟΙΡΑΣνα δουλευει στην κυριολεξια γιαυτα χωρις να μππορει το ιδιο να συντηρηθει,κι ετσι αρχισε κι αυτο να χανει το καλο ονομα που ειχε εδω στη γραμμη.
Η αναμενομενη ζημια ηλθε. Εκοψε στροφαλο η μια μηχανη  εμεινε για 8 μηνες σε ακινησια και οταν επισκευασθηκε και γυρισε με νεο πλοιαρχο στο δευτερο δρομολογιο στη μανουβρα στο λιμανι της Ζακυνθου κτυπησε η προπελα στην καδενα του ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ.
Επαθε ζημ,ια σε προπελα και αξονα πηγε στον Πειραια και δεν ξαναγυρισε. Εκει εγινε κατασχεση απο το πληρωμα  ΟΛΠ και τοτε βρεθηκε ο Μανουσης που το κτυπησε στον πληστηριασμο.
Το  πλοιο αδικηθηκε απο την ιδια την εταιρεια του διοτι η εκμεταλευση του στη γραμμη Ζακυνθου Κυλληνης ηταν κερδοφορα, και   και 
ηταν ενα καλο γρηγορο πλοιο με ανετα σαλονια μεγαλο γκαραζ και πολυ αξιοπιστο στους καιρους.
Τελος   τα καταφερε και ο Μανουσης ο επομενος προορισμος του δυστυχως να ειναι η Τουρκια.

----------


## Ellinis

Bρήκα μια φωτογραφία με το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΜΟΙΡΑΣ να ποζάρει με κάποια περίεργα σινιάλα με ρόμβους. Ξέρει κάποιος φίλος από το Ζάντε κάτι περισσότερο για το πότε τα είχε και για ποιόν;

Image1.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Νομίζω αυτά ήταν τα πρώτα σινιάλα της ΣΑΟΣ.....

----------


## DimitrisT

> Νομίζω αυτά ήταν τα πρώτα σινιάλα της ΣΑΟΣ.....


2 φωτογραφίες του facta που το επιβεβαιώνουν  :Wink: 
1η
2η

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν σας είπα οτι η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη πολύ πριν το 2000... σορρυ! 
Επίσης είναι σίγουρα ως ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΜΟΙΡΑΣ γιατί έχει τραβηχτεί πηγαίνοντας για Ζάκυνθο.

----------


## fourtounakis

φαίνεται καθαρά ότι τα ρομβοειδή σχήματα στις τσιμινιέρες του ως ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ και ως Δ.ΜΟΙΡΑΣ είναι φανερές.Στην φώτο του φίλου ως ΜΟΙΡΑΣ είναι διαφορετικό το λογότυπο.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Tους ρομβους τους ειχε ως MONACO  ενσωματωμενους στις τσιμνιερες. Ο  Μοιρας εβαψε τις τσιμνιερες λευκες, αλλα ο πλοιαρχος του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΜΟΙΡΑΣ Θεοδωρος Νταβαρης εβαψε τους ρομβους για να σπασει οπως ελεγε το τελειως λευκο, και να συμβολιζουν τους τρεις ιδιοκτητες δηλαδη την μητερα Μαρθα και τους υιους Κωστα και Χρηστο Μοιρα.
Αργοτερα οταν το πλοιο το βαψανε μπλε σβησανε τα χρωματα και οι ρομβοι μεινανε τελειως λευκοι μεχρι που ο Μανουσης τους ξαναβαψε.

----------


## Ellinis

Eυχαριστώ πολύ Βαγγέλη! Έτσι μάθαμε και την προέλευση των σινιάλων της ΣΑΟΣ. 
Θα έπρεπε κανονικά ο Μανούσης να πληρώσει "πνευματικά δικαιώματα" στον καπτεν Ντάβαρη! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ακριβως Αρη. Ο Μανουσης ειδε τα λευκα ρομβοειδη  στις τσιμνιερες και πιθανως  καποια φωτο του αρεσε και τα ξαναβαψε.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αυτό εδώ είναι αδερφό με το ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ;*

*http://www.marine-marchande.net/Jourlejour/F-000-1000/383-Atlas-I_2.jpg*

----------


## alcaeos

Από ότι ξέρω το Νόνα Μαίρη δεν έχει αδερφό …
  Αλλά είναι παρόμοιο τo πλοίο

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ειναι αδελφο του ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ, οπως ηταν αυτο ως ΜΟΝΑΚΟ πριν την μετασκευη του απο τον Μοιρα.
Υπαρχει κι αλλο αδελφο πλοιο που ειναι εν ενεργεια χρωματος καφε το ειδα στον ΝΜΔ  και στο Ριο ενω περνουσε κατω απο τη γεφυρα. Μου διαφευγει ομως το ονομα του.

----------


## Rocinante

> Eυχαριστώ πολύ Βαγγέλη! Έτσι μάθαμε και την προέλευση των σινιάλων της ΣΑΟΣ. 
> Θα έπρεπε κανονικά ο Μανούσης να πληρώσει "πνευματικά δικαιώματα" στον καπτεν Ντάβαρη! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Sorry που βγαινω εκτος θεματος και μαλιστα μετα απο ενα μηνα αλλα η ιστορια αυτη μου θυμιζει κατι αναλογο.
Τυχαιο ;;; Δεν νομιζω  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=358

----------


## CHIEF OFF.

44 I.X. EBAZE ΣΤΟ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑ ΚΑΙ 215 ΙΧ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ.21 ΤΡΙΑΞΟΝΙΚΑ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ. ΚΡΙΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΝΤΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ. ΗΤΑΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΟΒΑΠΟΡΟ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΔΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΕΦΤΑΝΕ ΤΑ 22 ΜΙΛΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΠΕΣΕ ΣΤΑ 17 ΛΟΓΩΜΗ ΚΑΛΗΣ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ακριβως εβαζε τα Ι.Χ. στο ανοικτο καταστρωμα οταν αφαιρεσε απο το γκαραζ το δεξιο παταρι, γιατι προσθεσε μια μηχανη γεννητρια LISTER βαρους 16 τοννων στη δεξια πλευρα του γκαραζ, την οποια εγω μετεφερα στα ναυπηγεια Νεωριου Συρου.

----------


## CHIEF OFF.

ΑΥΤΗ Η ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΤΑΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΟ STANDBY ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΜΠΑΙΝΕ ΣΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΥΜΙΟ ΠΡΟΠΕΛΑΚΙ STERN THRUSTER.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ετσι ακριβως γιατι οι αλλες δυο γεννητριες δεν σηκωναν ολο το φορτιο στο λιμανι.
Οταν δουλευε καποιος απο τους μηχανοδηγους εκανε ξεχωριστη βαρδια στο γκαραζ.

----------


## CHIEF OFF.

ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ Η' ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΔΙΑΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα τρια φερρυ του _Miras Ferries_ απο διαφημιση της 19ης Αυγουστου 1995 (νομιζω απο την _Ναυτεμπορικη_)
*Δημητρος Μοιρας, Θησευς* και *Μαρθα*


19950719 Moiras.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νόνα Μαίρη λίγο μετά το beaching στην Aliaga στις 22/02/2012. Φωτό του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.

NONA MARY (1) Selim San.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Dimitrios Miras.jpg Γιά τους φίλους Επτανήσιους από έναν Αιγαιοπελαγίτη.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε Βίκτωρα  :Smile: 
Εάν δεν απατώμαι, από τα πιο γρήγορα της γραμμής!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειχε αλλαξει μηχανες και ειχε βαλει sulzer original swiss made και επειδη ηταν πιο ισχυρες πεταγε τοτε.Απορω πως επι των ημερων του ως νονα μαιρη σερνοταν τοσο πολυ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ειχε αλλαξει μηχανες και ειχε βαλει sulzer original swiss made και επειδη ηταν πιο ισχυρες πεταγε τοτε.Απορω πως επι των ημερων του ως νονα μαιρη σερνοταν τοσο πολυ


Mανούσης ήταν αυτός!

----------


## a.molos

Nona Mary  02022012.jpgΣτην πανέμορφη & χιονισμένη Αλεξανδρούπολη, χρόνια (?) πρίν.
Απο το facebook "Γειτονιές και Αναμνήσεις της Αλεξανδρούπολης (που αλλάζει..)"

----------


## thanos75

> Nona Mary  02022012.jpgΣτην πανέμορφη & χιονισμένη Αλεξανδρούπολη, χρόνια (?) πρίν.
> Απο το facebook "Γειτονιές και Αναμνήσεις της Αλεξανδρούπολης (που αλλάζει..)"


Φίλε μου η φωτογραφία σου μου έφτιαξε τη διάθεση πραγματικά.  Λατρεύω τα χιονισμένα θαλασσινά τοπία (που δυστυχώς είναι σπάνια στην Ελλάδα), ειδικά μάλιστα εάν έχουν και καραβολατρικό ενδιαφέρον όπως η συγκεκριμένη.  Χϊλια ευχαριστώ και χίλια μπράβο

----------


## ithakos

Iστορικο πλοιο της Ζακύνθου..Ευχαριστουμε Βίκτωρ.....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΜΟΙΡΑΣ.jpgAπό το shipspotting στο Ηράκλειο 2/12/96 από τον αξέχαστο φίλο emmpapad.

----------


## KOMAJEC

Σε έκτακτο μακρινό δρομολόγιο που είχε κάνει για να λύσει προβλήματα που είχαν δημιουργήσει οι αγρότες με τους οδικούς αποκλεισμούς τους.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία του πλοίου_ από την Λήμνο τον Ιούλιο του 2005.

----------


## basi

Ηταν ένα πλοίο που μπορούσες να κάτσεις στο στεγασμένο εξωτερικό κατάστρωμα και να έχεις ανοικτή θέα μπροστά σου , ακριβώς λόγω της φορτηγίσιας διαμόρφωσης του .

----------

